# Downside of now bindings?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No option for canting, the frames generally have narrow heelcups, no footbed adjustability. That's about it.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Do they feel a lot looser than regular bindings? Less stable because you're going from toe to heel too easily?

I got the 15-16 pilots so the heel cup is bigger and fit my boots great.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

With the soft bushings there is a bit of heel to toe wobble, which is awesome when you want to lean into a hard carve, but less so for quick set up turns or when you're in the air. I only took a few laps on a friends IPOs and only with the soft bushings, so I'm sure you could get used to them and that wobble effect would be much less noticeable with the firmer bushings, but I generally did not care for them for any kind of park riding.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Because the floating plate transfers the energy out to the edges, less ankle/foot work is required to get the board to respond. As a result it tends to be a bit more relaxed movement from side to side resulting in smoother ride.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

the ratchets are garbage


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ETM said:


> the ratchets are garbage


Heard that too. This years pilots have ratchets 2.0. Hopefully they are good. They feel good so far. Haven't been on the hill yet though.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ek9max said:


> Heard that too. This years pilots have ratchets 2.0. Hopefully they are good. They feel good so far. Haven't been on the hill yet though.


I can confirm that the toe ratchets suck, unfortunately. All it took me was one (yes, just one) toeside turn to cause the spring holding the buckle flat to break. 

Didn't usually have this problem with Burton bindings, FWIW. Customer service sent me some new ones, and they are broken now too.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

No canting is the main downside. Crappy ratchets on the first few years is another. Luckily they sent me 4 new ratchets so ill just keep replacing till i finally decide to upgrade.... which will probably be next year.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

First gen drive owner here and never had issues with the ratchets besides them being a bit sticky at times but you figure it out. Nothing broke though. Heel cup was a bit tight but overall quite pleased.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I had 2nd gen Selects in size L. They listened to those with the small heel cup issue, but I think too much. When I had the bindings mounted to a 256 mm waist width board I would get consistent heel drag. Swapped em for some Rome Katanas and no more issues.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

FWIW I have a paid of the 13/14 Drives and have had no issues at all


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

This is my solution. Cartel straps


You just need to trim the burton strap and they fit perfectly


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

ETM said:


> This is my solution. Cartel straps
> 
> 
> You just need to trim the burton strap and they fit perfectly


Nice fix!!!!


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

ETM said:


> This is my solution. Cartel straps
> 
> 
> You just need to trim the burton strap and they fit perfectly



I could see myself doing this...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I did this:








Mucho awesome.

Didn't need to mod anything.
But i dodnt have any issues. Only problem i had was the toe cap got scratched from carving too deep. Now gave me new ones just because.

Nothing has broken in mine. The only downside i'd say is comfort: no canting. And even though they hve a big plush footbed, i find Burton waaay more comfortable. Specially the Genesis, but those things are just pillows. Also the heel loop is tight on the ankle so you will feel it at the end of the day (not on the new hanger I guess). 

But in terms of performance... no down side.

I dont see where the OP got that thing about lack of stability or looseness. It feels like a normal binding. It's just that you can flick your ankles a little and they create enough force to turn and hold an edge.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

F1EA said:


> I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is "did this"?
It appears you swapped out the Now straps, but into what? And was it easy to do?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> What exactly is "did this"?
> It appears you swapped out the Now straps, but into what? And was it easy to do?


Look like Burton Ankle Straps, with the Now Toe left in!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Genesis straps


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Look like Burton Ankle Straps, with the Now Toe left in!!!!!





ridinbend said:


> Genesis straps


Yes. This.

Burton hammock ankle strap and double ratchets.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> What exactly is "did this"?
> It appears you swapped out the Now straps, but into what? And was it easy to do?


Yeah, super easy. Direct fit basically. I kept the Now ladders cause i dont really care about the hinged thing on the burtons.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, super easy. Direct fit basically. I kept the Now ladders cause i dont really care about the hinged thing on the burtons.


Nice.
I have a pair of unused straps from 2013 Burton Genesis bindings. I'm going to try swapping them onto my ipos and adding Burton cap straps.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

ETM said:


> This is my solution. Cartel straps
> 
> 
> You just need to trim the burton strap and they fit perfectly


Hah, I did the same on the toe strap, left the stock ankle. Didn't have to trim anything.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmmm. Well if these rachets 2.0 aren't any good. I'll have to try that with some burtons.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Can confirm that the ratchets suck and the straps are just below average. I had tow replace two ratchets on mine. Had I kept them, I was gonna swap some Flux straps onto them. The previous posters have the right idea when it comes to swapping the straps out.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

The rachets were fixed with anything that come out AFTER the orange/black, orange/white year.

Myself and my bro have orange/black ipo in M and L, both had rachet and strap issues. And my initial pair (the launch year) had the same rachet/strap issues. (all three were fixed by an email and a picture to NOW) 

Got a set of Selects and the rachets and straps are solid. the ankle straps are really nice on the selects.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Banjo said:


> The rachets were fixed with anything that come out AFTER the orange/black, orange/white year.
> 
> Myself and my bro have orange/black ipo in M and L, both had rachet and strap issues. And my initial pair (the launch year) had the same rachet/strap issues. *(all three were fixed by an email and a picture to NOW) *
> 
> Got a set of Selects and the rachets and straps are solid. the ankle straps are really nice on the selects.


I can echo this. When I had my issues, Now responded quickly with no hassle.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I can echo this. When I had my issues, Now responded quickly with no hassle.


same here, but I had to email directly. The link on their website looked like it would work, but I never got a reply until I emailed them


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ETM said:


> This is my solution. Cartel straps
> 
> 
> You just need to trim the burton strap and they fit perfectly


Good idea, thanks. Hub will be happy; (loved the riding feel of the Drive but the continuously damaged ratchet n ladders not so much) whcg means that I may inherit the rest of the Diode why will make me happy :happy:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Picked up a pair of Drives from Evo a couple of weeks ago to put on my Billy Goat. I should probably do a test fit to make sure everything's going to work with my gunboat 13s.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the NOW IPOs...and can't tell a single difference from a regular binding. They dont even rock a tiny little bit when I try to move the binding by hand. Maybe I have them installed wrong


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

timmytimmytimmy said:


> I have the NOW IPOs...and can't tell a single difference from a regular binding. They dont even rock a tiny little bit when I try to move the binding by hand. Maybe I have them installed wrong


I am in the same boat, but I am pretty sure I do have them installed correctly


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

*True Talk*



ETM said:


> the ratchets are garbage


I got some IPOs on sale from EVO outlet and I was not at all impressed with the old school ratchets. If the bindings themselves work for me on the mountain, Ill be replacing them with alternate ratchets. As a skateboarder, the kingpin tech is intriguing. JD


----------

